# heya!



## oddinary (May 1, 2005)

hi there! i've been roaming around this site a few times as a guest & finally joined the wonderful community 

i have been into MAC for a few months now and what can i say? i love it. <3 <3

oh, and my name is pollyanna.

umm, cya!


----------



## Sanne (May 1, 2005)

welcome to specktra pollyanna!! enjoy yourself here!!


----------



## mac_obsession (May 1, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Polyanna!! I hope you enjoy it here!!


----------



## user2 (May 1, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 1, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## Onederland (May 1, 2005)

Willkommen, Bienvenue, Welcome! 

Im Specktra!, Au Specktra, To Specktra!

I loved Pollyana the movie...with that girl from the Parent Trap.


----------

